# Dulux Paints



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone have any experience to share with this brand? Just picked up a project where the owners are adamant about using Dulux paints. I haven't used them before myself though. Just spoke with the store owner who's recommended Ultra as a dead-flat ceiling paint, Lifemaster as a low-sheen eggshell for walls and Diamond for trim. 

Would love to hear some thoughts on the products if you've had a chance to use them before. 

Thanks


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

lifemaster is good haven't used the other two...used it on a hospital job and it brushes out really well and looks good if layed off with the roller correctly which i cant say about other eggshells in the same price range


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

coatingking said:


> lifemaster is good haven't used the other two...used it on a hospital job and it brushes out really well and looks good if layed off with the roller correctly which i cant say about other eggshells in the same price range


How's the sheen? I hate a shiny eggshell.


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

it's shinier(i doubt thats a real word) than bm super spec...i would compare it to promar200 but light colors don't seem to hat-band like pm does...ive used only a few colors in white base and they all covered realy well, dont know about deep bases for darker colors


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't find lifemaster had great coverage however the colour I was using was pink and yellow which are hard colours to work with. I believe it's a low VOC paint...I've never had great luck with zero VOC paint and coverage. Best paint I've used is SW superpaint and Behr premimum plus ultra.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Westview said:


> I didn't find lifemaster had great coverage however the colour I was using was pink and yellow which are hard colours to work with. I believe it's a low VOC paint...I've never had great luck with zero VOC paint and coverage. Best paint I've used is SW superpaint and Behr premimum plus ultra.[/QU
> 
> The coverage issue was due to picture framing. No matter how many coats, I couldn't get rid of the picture framing. I tried everything.


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

The coverage issue was due to picture framing. No matter how many coats, I couldn't get rid of the picture framing. I tried everything.[/QUOTE


a guy rolling right behind the guy cutting will eliminate that...holds true with most commercial grade eggshells


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

coatingking said:


> The coverage issue was due to picture framing. No matter how many coats, I couldn't get rid of the picture framing. I tried everything.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> a guy rolling right behind the guy cutting will eliminate that...holds true with most commercial grade eggshells


 
I tried that...even tried it with a wizz so I could roll super tight to the ceiling. I think it had to do with the colour/base I was using. I do find zero voc paints don't preform as well as potent paints with voc's. Since then, I normally use SW Superpaint and have never had any picture framing. I cut a whole room out, and then roll. Looks great everytime with superpaint.


----------



## EnglishDecorator (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahh you have dulux in the US , the brand takes a lot of stick in the UK, the only paint I buy from dulux is the diamond mat for the walls, its pritty dear though we pay about 50quid notsure what that is in dollers, I've Tryed there waterbased trim paints and there awful, about 3 years ago there oil gloss was fantastic but now theve taken the voc away its rubbish.


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

Used Diamond on trim before. Above average product , similar to Enviroguard from General Paint. Never brushed it just sprayed...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Used it exclusively on 4 NC home depots, perfect for large go and blow performance. The eggshell covered ok, the flat was flat enough.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Used it exclusively on 4 NC home depots, perfect for large go and blow performance. The eggshell covered ok, the flat was flat enough.


Which line did you use?


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

EnglishDecorator said:


> Ahh you have dulux in the US , the brand takes a lot of stick in the UK, the only paint I buy from dulux is the diamond mat for the walls, its pritty dear though we pay about 50quid notsure what that is in dollers, I've Tryed there waterbased trim paints and there awful, about 3 years ago there oil gloss was fantastic but now theve taken the voc away its rubbish.


 

i love when guys from england can't spell in english...just cracks me up!:jester:


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

Westview said:


> I tried that...even tried it with a wizz so I could roll super tight to the ceiling. I think it had to do with the colour/base I was using. I do find zero voc paints don't preform as well as potent paints with voc's. Since then, I normally use SW Superpaint and have never had any picture framing. I cut a whole room out, and then roll. Looks great everytime with superpaint.


 
superpaint is in a higher price range and youre right its a better paint but thats not what this thread is about...i could start saying aura covers better than superpaint but thats not what the OP was asking


----------



## EnglishDecorator (Sep 11, 2011)

coatingking said:


> i love when guys from england can't spell in english...just cracks me up!:jester:


"England" Sad I know but thought i'd just point it out as I've got nothing better to do


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to use them all the time and liked them very much but once ICI switched back to the Glidden brand it seemed like they reformulated the products and they seemed thinner and did not cover as well.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I used to use them all the time and liked them very much but once ICI switched back to the Glidden brand it seemed like they reformulated the products and they seemed thinner and did not cover as well.


Now thats a strange thing...back in the late eighties early nineties Dulux (who were owned by ICI before Akzo Nobel bought them out) introduced Glidden as the big thing from America..people bought it on the strength of the fac that you fellas dont deal with rubbish quality..only to find...it was rubbish! lol

And, when I asked some American painters what it was all about..they said they had never heard of it..it had probably been reformulated for us..there was loads of problems poor whites, paint skinning when in the tubs etc...the re-branded it and it got better...its now the cheaper alternative to Dulux in their stores..its ok..

Dulux as my countryman says has had a hard time lately..through their own doing...they introduced a lower OVC paint to comply with European regs..only to find the white oil based gloss went yellow in a matter of days if it didnt have sunlight on it..they are also pricing themselves out of the market..and a due a seriously rough time soon..at the moment a gallon/5 litres of latex/emulsion will set you back $55.00...

Its good paint and the leading Brand over here on the domestic market..but about 4 in the contract market..

How much is an average can of paint over there?

(spell checker complete):whistling2:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmmm...I was hoping I would get some more positive responses on the product but instead they seem to pretty much confirm what I was expecting. Built enough extra time into the bid to account for any potential issues but was hoping it wouldn't come to that.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

They make 5 grades of material. Durability, Economy, Productivity, Specialty and Sustainability.

Ultra is a production paint and works well on ceilings.

LifeMaster is a paint that sustains regular cleaning and also 0 VOC's is a good maintenance wall paint.

Diamond is their top of the line durable paint and works very well for any type of trim.

Back in the early 90's ICI had a corporate merger of the following manufactures Sinclair, Fuller O'Brien, Decratrend, Ameritone, Devoe and Glidden.

ICI brought all of these company's under 1 roof and came out with what they considered the best lines of paints from each 1.

Reason being ICI Imperial Chemical Industries owned the majority of the manufacturing rights of 
all 6 manufactures. RAW MATERIALS

EPA played a big roll in this merger. It was easier for the 6 company's to merge and satisfy the EPA than all 6 trying to satisfy the EPA by themselves. ICI corporate take over.

Even today a lot of us old timers will tell you it was the biggest most corrupt corporate take over in the commercial paint industry.

Reason being Glidden came out on top for residential and commercial paints. Devoe came out on top for industrial.

International is the Marine paint and Akzo Nobel has taking over the while business being the # 1 coatings manufacturer in the world.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Rcon said:


> Anyone have any experience to share with this brand? Just picked up a project where the owners are adamant about using Dulux paints. I haven't used them before myself though. Just spoke with the store owner who's recommended Ultra as a dead-flat ceiling paint, Lifemaster as a low-sheen eggshell for walls and Diamond for trim.
> 
> Would love to hear some thoughts on the products if you've had a chance to use them before.
> 
> Thanks


who cares? If the customer wants what ever brand if they demand it I will use it. Even if it is wal-mart junk. I might try and educate them of the choice of paints and why brand x is better then brand y. But if the customer is stead fast on brand yuck! then I will use brand yuck.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't recall the line, but across the top of the label in fine print was ICI DeVoe Dulux.
Stock alkyd safety orange is the color used for all the orange areas, safety yellow is bumpers, stripes, etc.
Nothing custom.

I would use it for apartment respray contracts, pro400 works really well too.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I have been using Dulux for years. I have never heard of 'life master' and we don't use the term eggshell down this part of the world. Eggshell is something you peal off the embryo of an unborn chicken before you eat it. We Aussies call it low sheen or semi gloss.

But yes I have used plenty of Dulux, Dulux down in the southern hemisphere is one of the leading paint manufacturers. Very good products, very reliable and high quality. I think that down this part of the world it sits at the top of reputable products.

Not sure if Dulux in the northern hemisphere is the same. I know that in different parts of the world, Dulux paints are derived from different chemical companies. In Australia it was ICI for years then went to Orica, now I think it may have changed again. In England it is still ICI I believe.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Back when we still used oil for trim I used to love their industrial enamel. 




Cockney Geezer said:


> Now thats a strange thing...back in the late eighties early nineties Dulux (who were owned by ICI before Akzo Nobel bought them out) introduced Glidden as the big thing from America..people bought it on the strength of the fac that you fellas dont deal with rubbish quality..only to find...it was rubbish! lol
> 
> And, when I asked some American painters what it was all about..they said they had never heard of it..it had probably been reformulated for us..there was loads of problems poor whites, paint skinning when in the tubs etc...the re-branded it and it got better...its now the cheaper alternative to Dulux in their stores..its ok..
> 
> ...


I hear they are big on your side of the planet, we used to have a few stores to chose from spread around the area and when they switched back to the Glidden name they shut down all the stores but one so needless to say they became more inconvenient. 

I was buying Dulux Pro exterior for about 26 which is now labeled Glidden Fortis 350

Here is the rename for the Glidden line. http://products.construction.com/swts_content_files/152034/528307.pdf


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

EnglishDecorator said:


> "England" Sad I know but thought i'd just point it out as I've got nothing better to do


You're an idiet.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

pacificpainters.com said:


> I have been using Dulux for years. I have never heard of 'life master' and we don't use the term eggshell down this part of the world. Eggshell is something you peal off the embryo of an unborn chicken before you eat it. We Aussies call it low sheen or semi gloss.
> 
> But yes I have used plenty of Dulux, Dulux down in the southern hemisphere is one of the leading paint manufacturers. Very good products, very reliable and high quality. I think that down this part of the world it sits at the top of reputable products.
> 
> Not sure if Dulux in the northern hemisphere is the same. I know that in different parts of the world, Dulux paints are derived from different chemical companies. In Australia it was ICI for years then went to Orica, now I think it may have changed again. In England it is still ICI I believe.


I agree Dulux is awesome stuff.
I slapped some water based enamel on our pantry cupboards thinking it would scratch off what with plates and cans scraping over it, but it didnt even mark.
I use it all the time and it's great, very wipeable, but I never use the trade grade, always the premium stuff.

Saying that though the only other choice round here is Resene and that's terrrible stuff.
Bejamin Moore if you look really hard.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Dulux is our main supplier. We use the Ultrahide for ceilling. Diamond mat for walls and diamond eggshell for trim.
The sheen of the lifemaster eggshell is the same as the BM Ecospec. Too shinny for walls IMO.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

As Pacific painter said, Dulux is regarded as the best paint you can buy in Australia. It has about 85% market share of all paint sales down under.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

pacificpainters.com said:


> Not sure if Dulux in the northern hemisphere is the same. I know that in different parts of the world, Dulux paints are derived from different chemical companies. In Australia it was ICI for years then went to Orica, now I think it may have changed again. *In England it is still ICI I believe*.


Nah...Its AKZO Nobel now...Akzo used to make Crown paint but had to sell the brand name here to a company called Hemple, because of the monopoly issue they were not allowed to own the two biggest brands in the UK...

Its all politics..:whistling2:


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Dulux is our main supplier. We use the Ultrahide for ceilling. Diamond mat for walls and diamond eggshell for trim.
> The sheen of the lifemaster eggshell is the same as the BM Ecospec. Too shinny for walls IMO.


Ultra Hide here was a glidden brand..as was another one called speedmaster before they had to re-brand everything due to it being er...shall we say, ahem, 'not very good' 

Its funny how all these paint companies mess with the names..



> I hear they are big on your side of the planet, we used to have a few stores to chose from spread around the area and when they switched back to the Glidden name they shut down all the stores but one so needless to say they became more inconvenient.
> 
> I was buying Dulux Pro exterior for about 26 which is now labeled Glidden Fortis 350
> 
> Here is the rename for the Glidden line. http://products.construction.com/swt...034/528307.pdf


Cheers for that...we dont have any of those names here now..as I said earlier, the only one was ultrahide..which I beleive became 'contract matt' here..Dulux have a diamond range here, matt and eggshell...which is more durable than the ordinary stuff..but would cost $105 for a 5 litre can (4.6 gallons)...shocking prices!



> Even today a lot of us old timers will tell you it was the biggest most corrupt corporate take over in the commercial paint industry


Seems like there are some strange dealings in the paint industry on both sides of the pond Rob..


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Dulux is a good paint yes but not worth it's price! In my opinion . I used Dulux and Crown for years when I was painting back home . Crown or Crown Berger as they were know then had a better trade paint set up, I used Johnson's ( then it was a Kalon company) and Mc Phearsons which were better priced and in some brands a better paint. I use Sherwin Williams here because it's branded better and as trade we get a half decent price , and yes it's effective to market the fact that that we use SW , I will sample and use some BM products that may be better with some of their line than SW but SW will be our main account and supplier. So in order of preference for UK paints: 1st Crown 2nd Johnson's 3rd mc Phearsons and it wasn't laytex it was emulsion and far easier to work with


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Is there a premium stand alone high quality paint out there?..and how much is a can of regular emulsion?


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I know diamond sucks balls for coverage. I tried a sealer I did like however. I know the prices r way to high for the quality of paint in my area!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Ultra is lower, fine for its purpose (flat on ceilings is right)
Lifemaster is a good line, eggshell is indeed shiny, go down a line if you can.
Diamond is a top line paint. Absolutely fine on trim.
Dulux is a brand widely used, good for many uses, 
extremely popular for one reason or another.
The system and paints you mention is good. Used them often and work fine.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

George Z said:


> Ultra is lower, fine for its purpose (flat on ceilings is right)
> Lifemaster is a good line, eggshell is indeed shiny, go down a line if you can.
> Diamond is a top line paint. Absolutely fine on trim.
> Dulux is a brand widely used, good for many uses,
> ...


If im not mistaken I think the Ultrahide..now 'contract' emulsion didnt contain vinyl...fine of big jobs, ceiling etc...but no good if you have to wipe it..


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Cockney Geezer said:


> Is there a premium stand alone high quality paint out there?..and how much is a can of regular emulsion?


Have a look for a brand called mc Pearson , from my days in Northern Ireland painting I used this it's was a great product for coverage and cover up! I started using it in 1997 and it was the first time I ever used Eggshell emulsion.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Finn said:


> Have a look for a brand called mc Pearson , from my days in Northern Ireland painting I used this it's was a great product for coverage and cover up! I started using it in 1997 and it was the first time I ever used Eggshell emulsion.


Cheers Brian..I was using some today as it happens...but I meant out there in the states lol...whats the premium top brand..like we have Farrow and Ball or Fired Earth here..


----------



## rimce44 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dulux is one of the best paint I have used so far, easy to brush, good coverage and price.

-----------
Painters and Decorators in Croydon
South London Decorators


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dulux has more solids than other brands. and you can notice it when using it


----------



## joegreco (Jun 24, 2011)

Lifemaster is very unique and NO VOC Paint. It has been around for over 18 years and is one of the leading brands of NO VOC PAINTS. 

The City Of Toronto, Hospitals and children housing uses in everyone of there projects.

We encourage you if you have not tried it, contact your SALES REP and they will arrange a trial for you.

Lifemaster was launched in 1992 as Canada’s first VOC-free paint. Now, more than 18 years after its introduction, Dulux Lifemaster is our leading product series where “green” building standards are sought. All Dulux Lifemaster products are LEED compliant.

http://www.dulux.ca/en/our-products/paint-products/interior-paints/dulux-lifemaster.html


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

joegreco said:


> Lifemaster is very unique and NO VOC Paint. It has been around for over 18 years and is one of the leading brands of NO VOC PAINTS.
> 
> The City Of Toronto, Hospitals and children housing uses in everyone of there projects.
> 
> ...


We dont have that here...

So the VOC thing is active in Canada too?...what about the states?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys.

We started off with a tester of lifemaster in eggshell and the diamond in semi - both were way too glossy so we went with the lifemaster matte for walls and diamond eggshell for trim. Much better. 

Have also tried the diamond matte and finding it's actually a really great paint - hides very well and spreads nicely. Not having any picture framing issues thus far like another poster mentioned. 

The ultra is nothing special but the flat is nearly dead-flat making it good for ceilings. 

So I guess, so far so good.


----------



## joegreco (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes VOC regulations are in effect here as well. Very little oil around. I'm not sure if DULUX in UK has something similiar under another Brand. 

Again formulas and variation in material change in every country.

As far as pricing goes the retail price is around $50.00 per Gallon. That is retail.

Regards


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Any old soldiers here remember brush painting the hospital walls? That was both character building and tiring


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

10,000 sq ft of walls in a day I still have one of my 6" old faithfuls back home somewhere I also have donated a lot of sweat to the walls of the RVH in Belfast lol


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

I just used a couple cans of the new CIL Premium eggshell bought by the customer from home depot. I was skeptical of course but was pleasantly surprised. Has anybody else used this yet? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cil-premium-egg-white-37l/993426


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

So we just finished the house we were doing with the Dulux the other day - fairly big job @ 4000sq ft so had plenty of surface area to test out their paints on. 

The verdict is that I like the diamond matte for walls. Nice low sheen, it's tough, touches up great and has wicked hide. I hate it for trim though since it sags like crazy when sprayed (this coming from a guy who can vertically spray thinned lacquer without an issue) and it doesn't dry smooth. That said, it looks good as long as you don't feel it. 

We used the Glidden ultra hide on the ceilings. Very flat which worked nicely. No roller lines, nice and even coverage. Not a durable paint by any stretch of the imagination though, but it does touch up ok (at least in white). 

The lifemaster was extremely shiny. Even the flat looked like an eggshell. I'd like it if it weren't for the sheen. 

Overall though, i'm happy with the product lines - though i'd probably be more comfortable using them on commercial or exteriors - I prefer benny moore for residential stuff still.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

lmvp17 said:


> I just used a couple cans of the new CIL Premium eggshell bought by the customer from home depot. I was skeptical of course but was pleasantly surprised. Has anybody else used this yet? http://www.homedepot.ca/product/cil-premium-egg-white-37l/993426


 We used to use a ton of CIL 9490 Eggshell Interior and it was a fantastic paint...not sure if they still make it or not . Been about 10 years since the CIL store left town here .


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

joegreco said:


> Lifemaster is very unique and NO VOC Paint. It has been around for over 18 years and is one of the leading brands of NO VOC PAINTS.
> 
> The City Of Toronto, Hospitals and children housing uses in everyone of there projects.
> 
> ...


What's up with the VOC thing? Don't you think it's people being ridiculous and anal? Perhaps fill me in, my logic thinks that acrylic paint has 
a miniscule amount of vapour or harmful chemicals.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Re goddam diculous in the words of the duke. John Wayne


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Dulux's new Lifemaster eggshell is now less shiny. Less shiny than promar200 eggshell for sure.
I haven't found any picture framing issues. Covers well and moves. I like it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

lmvp17 said:


> Dulux's new Lifemaster eggshell is now less shiny. Less shiny than promar200 eggshell for sure.
> I haven't found any picture framing issues. Covers well and moves. I like it.


That's good to know. 

When did they change the formulation/sheen? 

I recall liking how the paint spread, and the hide was decent. If they've dulled down their sheens a bit I may be tempted to give them another try.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Here in Aus, Dulux is pretty big, they've got some top products, but there Wash & Wear lowsheen acrylic { internal} is one of the most over rated products on the market!
{flame suit on!}


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bloodnut said:


> Here in Aus, Dulux is pretty big


Over here in USA Richmond is getting pretty big.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Over here in USA Richmond is getting pretty big.


Has his town made the statue yet of him ?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Has his town made the statue yet of him ?


Not yet, however yesterday I looked at a job in a subdivision called Richmond Plantation.. Shoulda taken a pic... His reach is growing!


----------



## Irish (Jul 1, 2009)

Interesting thread this, if only for the wide variety of differing experiences with the same/similar product. What has concerned us over the past number of years is the sudden deterioration of a previously reliable product, almost overnight sometimes it seems. We have noted this over a wide range of manufacturers. Examples of this are a particular contract emulsion we had used on a large housing scheme (4,000 duplexes/apartments over an 8 year period).Halfway through the contract feedback came back from site that the vinyl matt paint we were using on the walls and ceilings had lost it's hiding/coverage properties to an alarming degree. Spray guns were clogging despite usual filters, and the final coat to the walls was suddenly much harder to roll out. The paint rep was called out, and pretty much promised a court case if it wasn't sorted out. Despite several meetings, the manufacturer claimed the mix hadn't been changed. We sent a sample to an independent laboratory for test, and compared it to the previous mix. Guess what? The Resin had been changed to a much cheaper product, and the paint had been bulked out with a cheap filler. Manufacturing hadn't told the reps, so they then had "plausible deniability". This was from one of the largest manufacturers in Europe. So next time you tell your paint rep you're having a problem with a product, don't listen to the BS, tell them you're going to get it tested and watch their reaction...

Ian


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Dulux has taking one hell of a knock here in the UK when the new VOC compliant paints came in at the end of 2010 dulux released their all singing and dancing gloss..the best they had ever produced (according to their sales people!!) unfortunately for them someone forgot to test how quickly it yellowed...(we are talking weeks rather than months!) they were inundated with claims from contractors and home owners..and had to quickly reformulate...

Unfortunately the damage was done and Dulux's reputation took a massive knock...

Its also a fairly expensive paint trade quality retaisl at around £35 for five litres 56 dollars....our leading DIY chain B&Q has started to sell Valspar ...which apparently is quite big across the pond?
as an alternative

We are slowly moving toward water based technology and paint companies are spending millions on it...the old hands dont like it, but its not going to go away so they better get used to it..


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Old hands will like all the hybrid products. Im young but was taught and learned the old hand way and products. And when i hit the hybids i was in heaven.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

why are you reviving this out of date thread ?


----------



## RedOak (Nov 17, 2012)

a contractor i do ALOT of work for uses dulux exclusively, so i have plenty of exp with their products.
diamond is great for everything. ive used it on walls, and trim, both eggshell and semi both cover very well and are durable. they stink but ths is paint and we are professionals right?

ultra is good for semi and they do good ceiling flat as well. hey cover as well as any flat paint would. ultra hide is good for ceilings.

speedwall is crap, compared to their other lines, but if its just an apt turnover, itll eat...

xpert is my personal fave, its their water borne alkyd and its great for trim. ive even rolled walls with it. very smooth just as an alkyd should be and with a brush it just glides onto the surface. it will splotch up if you try to backroll it before it sets up a bit, but a great product imo.
hope this helps, take care


----------

